# Dash Specialists - Console Restoration



## Harry71GTO (Nov 19, 2009)

I want to send out my console for restoration this winter. My dashboard was done by Dash Specialists. Are they still in business? If not, any suggestions?

My console lid is missing the plastic lock. Are these available?


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

In the late 90's (1997?) I sent my dash and console to Just Dashes in Van Nuys, CA. They did an excellent job with both. You might want to give them a call.

Welcome To Just Dashes

1-800-247-3247


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

1970 Lemans said:


> In the late 90's (1997?) I sent my dash and console to Just Dashes in Van Nuys, CA. They did an excellent job with both. You might want to give them a call.
> 
> Welcome To Just Dashes
> 
> 1-800-247-3247


i just sent my dash pad out to them for my 66 gto. they quoted me 500 plus shipping and mid march for estimated delivery.


----------

